# Lab Results - Opinions please



## Lemonade123 (Oct 16, 2011)

Well here are my lab results. Not looking too promising in terms of finding the problem here. Everything looks so "normal"... However, let me know your thoughts on the results:

TSH 2.24 mU/L (0.30-5.60)
FT4 10.6 pmol/L (7.0-17.0)
FT3 4.5 pmol/L (3.3-6.0)

I also got results for Na, K, Cl, Carbon Dioxide, Anion Gap, Creatinine, e GFR (MDRD), ACTH, Cortisol, Prolactin, LH, FSH. Let me know if any of these numbers would be useful to post as well.

They only gave me the top portion of the results, the page was cut in half, so I didn't get any of the comments that were listed, or maybe there were other results listed. Not sure, but anyway this is what I have so far.

Thanks for your time and insight.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Your numbers are all in the normal range but they are also all at a level where I personally would be symptomatic with hypo symptoms. That is a tough place to be. Are you on medication? Have you had thyroid antibody tests run?


----------



## Lemonade123 (Oct 16, 2011)

No antibody tests were included (not sure if they were run or not)

Not on any medication either.

The strange thing is I have mostly hyper symptoms - especially weight loss, insomnia... I'm just not sure what to think...


----------

